# critique a qh



## km2954 (Nov 2, 2011)

any input?


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

He's a very cute fellow. He seems a little downward sloped though. How old is he? A lot of younger horse grow out of it. His neck seems a little thin, but thin in muscle. That could be worked on with proper work.

Nice straight legs, although his front legs are a little far back. He's back legs are straight though. His front legs seem a little turned out, but not bad. His back legs are nice and straight though.

He seems to have a very kind face, alert expression. Interesting color? Is he a bay-based paint? Or sunbleached?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Very pretty QH.....err....Paint.  

He toes out a tad, but the only fault that would bother me is that he's built downhill. I've ridden a few downhill horses and I hate it because it feels like I am riding downhill. But a lot of stock horses are built that way, so it's not unusual. He would be great for trail riding. Jumping is out of my area of expertise, but I would guess that downhill conformation might make it harder for him to collect up and elevate over the jumps easily. But just popping over some jumps for fun, he should be fine for that. He really is quite pretty. And his legs look pretty good to me too. (But I'm no expert, just a horse owner.)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. Just saw in your other post that it is a SHE. Sorry for not noticing. 

I just wanted to say her color is to die for! Pretty, pretty, pretty! I try not to be a sucker for color, but let's face it, I am!


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh it's a mare? How did I miss that...?


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i see a toed out ront foot, but maybe its how he is standing i know with my horses when ever i go to take lag pictures they doont look straight but thet are, and i also see a straight shoulder, he has a beautiful colour though nice short back and cannon bones rel nice back legs too.


----------



## km2954 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! She is 5 years old. We call her a grulla paint (variation of a dun mixed with paint). Anyways, thank you for your replies. It's good to hear both positive and negative comments. 

Any ideas to build neck muscle? I already flex her on both sides. And there's nothing you can do to correct 'downhill-ness', right? Or maybe some exercises to help transfer weight to her back end and improve balance? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

ask her to put her head down at the trot. make sure you have plently of impulsion from the bakc, it will be more natural than using silly gadgets like draw reins. This will help her back and neck.


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

She is very cute. She needs a lot of muscle building through the hindquarters, top line and neck. I reccomend teaching her to collect, and give her head (arching her neck) then push her forward at the trot( a fast trot like posting trot, where she is reaching up under neath herself and striding out nicely) to engage her hindquarters. This will make her pick up her top line and build muscle through her hindquarters increasing her balance. She will be fine for jumping, but nothing too high unless she is very gradually worked to build muscle to carry herself over the jump. I find with training horses to jump not only do they have to be in peak physical form but they need to want to jump. If a horse doesn't want to jump its a waste of time. If she has the drive and endurance to jump then go for it, but please build her muscle up and get her balance much stronger. Some horses grow out of being downhill, others do not. But with proper muscle building she will be stronger and it will help disguise it some. Best of luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Downhill builds don't jump well. My QH, "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP) was built downhill for racing--his grandsire was the famous racer, "Go Man Go." He jumped flat every time. It's just too hard to get the forehand up high enough. He'd probably make a nice trail horse, however. How does he ride?


----------



## km2954 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. She rides pretty well. Very smooth canter but the trot is a challenge. It seems like she doesn't like trotting so we are working on it. Typical mood swings of a mare as well, but she's 5 so still lots of energy and playfulness. Also, she does like jumping. She picks up her feet nicely for poles and obstacles, and last week while cantering on a trail, she went straight for and over a small log, no hesitation or anything. She we defininitely won't jump in shows, just for fun. Thanks again everyone.


----------

